# Transfer lp to cd help!



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

Open your "Volume Control", and make sure your "In Line" is not Muted or turned way down. 

You can go to here: http://scarstuff.blogspot.com/2006/02/sounds-to-make-you-shiver-sounds-to.html. He already has it online, and you can download the zip, and save it to a file, and then you won't have to mess with it.


----------



## Haunty (May 31, 2006)

Thanks!
I checked out the volume control. Haven't been in there forever. There were a few things muted in both playback & record, unmuted them. Tried all the combinations on my soundcard, nada. Was frustrated for a while once again. Took the easy route & downloaded & burned a cd.

Thanks again,
Haunty


----------



## slightlymad (May 8, 2006)

thtat is one awsome link thankyou


----------



## FrightYard (Oct 15, 2003)

also if you only plugged in the record player it didnt work because it has to run through an amp first then to your soundcard, I used to do the same things with my old tapes.


----------



## Ween12amEternal (Apr 15, 2006)

Very cool - thanks for sharing!


----------

